# Two More Mil-issue Watches



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Eterna Super KonTiki IDF:



















Certina Super PH1000m RAN



















Seriously mate, thanks for looking after the "Sydney Collection", much appreciated!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That Super PH really is.........

I think the case shape looks so 'right', its a very well thought out design.......


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic pictures and watches


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Two big chunks of Military History...Love that Certina 10/10


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That Super PH really is.........
> 
> I think the case shape looks so 'right', its a very well thought out design.......


I have to agree with you Jase. This early version has a 919-1 motor which isn't as slick or have as great a PR, but does have a quickset date (unlike the later ones). It's a bit tall, but I'll take that in a 1000m watch and with the push to turn bezel mechanism that I'm in love with - one of the great dive watch bezel innovations IMO. If only it had 22 or 24mm lugs...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like the Certina a lot but the Eterna on that Nato is stunning.

Enjoy them both

Dave


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Superb watches Colin :thumbup: although the Certina has the edge, for me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic pair. h34r: Love the Certina. Looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Outstanding shape and style :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Both lovely pices, the aged lume on the Certina does it for me, but if it had to be only one I go for the Eterna :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watches Colin. :thumbup:

I have no idea what Jon's got coming in, but to let either of these go I think he must be mad (or it must be very, very special) :huh:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Lovely watches, looks stunning on nato...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jon does have a grail arriving in a few days, but these were sold a while back. Most likely to buy something that's already been flogged in turn, knowing that lad! :lol:

Thanks everyone. The orange NATO is a bit OTT, but strangely it works on this old bugger. I may not leave it there for long, but I'm enjoying it at the moment!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Two great additions to your collection Colin :thumbup:


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Great photos. The Certina looks perfect on the orange.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Steve, I think so too. Which surprises me, since I rarely find that these vintage watches look good on such a bright colour. Except the Ploprof, which looks good on everything!


----------

